# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  First trip to Asia

## Coolers

I am trying to plan my first trip to Asia in November and I can't seem to make up my mind on where to go. I will be travelling solo. I basically have 18 nights to spend and I will fly into Bangkok and fly out from Hong Kong (cheapest flight I could find). I will be using Air Asia between cities as it's pretty cheap and convenient. I would prefer not to move around too much. I want to spend at least 3-4 nights in each city I visit. Right now, I'm leaning towards doing:4 nights in Bangkok7 or 8 nights in Phuket for some R&R but I'll also take a day trip to Ko Phi Phi, though I'm scared to death of the boat ride there (I get seasick very easily)3 nights in Kuala Lumpur (not sure about this one)4 nights in Hong KongAny suggestions?Thanks!

----------


## GFI

I agree with you, Phi Phi Island is one of the loveliest in Asia. When you arrives this Island you can see its classic beaches, stunning rock formations and vibrant turquoise water which packed with colorful marine life. It is the perfect paradise for tourist and everyone should visit once in life.

----------


## romanmark

One month in Southeast Asia
This is an iterinary for a month-long whirlwind tour of the highlights of Southeast Asia. Most major international airlines fly into Bangkok, but there are dozens of daily connections to surrounding countries.
- Spend 2-4 days in Bangkok.My priorities are buddhas/temples in BKK, seeing elephants north of BKK, doing a bike trip in Vietnam, Angkor Wat, maybe seeing some tigers, and hopefully doing a village visit. I also may visit a school that my company recently built in Cambodia if I can fit it in.

----------


## dain45yl

If you interested in trip to Asia you must go to watch "The Wall Of China" and many beautiful places in other countries in Asia.

----------


## nealtyler

There are many beautiful places in Asia but Phi Phi Island is one of favourite place in Asia. It is the perfect paradise for tourist and everyone should visit once in life. Really I love the  Phi Phi Island

----------


## TeacherScott85

In my opinion this is a itinerary for a tour of a month-long whirlwind of the highlights of Southeast Asia. Most international airlines fly to Bangkok, but there are dozens of daily flights to neighboring countries.

----------


## BuyGiftsItems

I'm open to more options of general ideas around the region. I was just curious for those who have been out that way

----------


## jacquescook

There are plenty of stunning places in Asia but Phi Phi Island is of favourite place in Asia. It is the ideal paradise for tourist and everybody ought to visit two times in life.

----------


## johnymac

One month in Southeast Asia
This is an iterinary for a month-long whirlwind tour of the highlights of Southeast Asia. Most major international airlines fly into Bangkok, but there are dozens of daily connections to surrounding countries.
- Spend 2-4 days in Bangkok.
- Fly (45 mins) south to the Ko Phi Phi Ko Lanta or Ko Pha Ngan islands for one week.
- Fly from Phuket to Hanoi or Ho Chi Minh City in Vietnam (2 hours). Spend 1 week visiting the surrounding area.
- From Ho Chi Minh City travel through the Mekong Delta to Cambodia. Spend 3-4 days in Phnom Penh and 3-4 days in Siem Reap visiting Angkor Wat.
- OR From Hanoi in the north or Da Nang in central Vietnam cross the border into Laos by bus (8-12 hours). Spend a week visiting ruins and the Mekong river area.
- Fly (1 hour) or take a bus (8-14 hours) from Siem Reap, Cambodia, or Vientiane, Laos, back to Bangkok.

----------


## jamesdeins

There are lots of pretty places in Asia but Phi Phi Island is of favourite place in Asia. It is the ideal paradise for tourist & everybody ought to visit one time in life. I like the Phi Phi Island

----------


## astroraygon

I am live in the Singapore and I love it. This is very clean city in the world. I am planing to travel the Bangkok which is very near from my city and affordable also.

----------


## autoauditmaster

I do not think that being gay was made for each question, but he does not want any suggestions for "being gay" in Thailand, may have a social life. Yet, it does not change other aspects of his good things to see would be the same as directly to the traveler.

----------


## adam.gill84@yahoo.com

I believe the fact with you, Phi Phi Area is one of the most attractive in Japan. When you gets there this Area you can see its traditional seashores, gorgeous rock structures and vivid aqua blue water which loaded with vivid sea lifestyle. It is the perfect heaven for vacationer and everyone should visit once in lifestyle.

----------


## devincard01

I recognize with you, Phi Phi Isle is one of the most attractive in Japan. When you comes this Isle you can see its traditional seashores, gorgeous stone structures and vivid aqua blue water which loaded with vivid sea lifestyle. It is the perfect heaven for vacationer and everyone should visit once in lifestyle.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

If you interested in trip to Asia you must go to watch "The Wall Of China" and many beautiful places in other countries in Asia.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

I agree with you, Phi Phi Island is one of the loveliest in Asia. When you arrives this Island you can see its classic beaches, stunning rock formations and vibrant turquoise water which packed with colorful marine life. It is the perfect paradise for tourist and everyone should visit once in life.

----------


## Moer

Malaysia offers a truely multi-racial country. Only in Malaysia, travellers can enjoy a wide choice of multi-ethnic food, cultural places & many more.

----------


## mikehussy

Top attraction of Asia.
1. Tokyo Disney Land
2. Great wall of China
3. Temple of heaven
4. Nagashima Spa Land (Japan)
5. Victoria Peak (hong Kong, China)




cheap flights to Lagos  |  Cheap flights to Orlando

----------


## tomcrouzee

I am so interested in trip to Asia when i  must go to watch "The Wall Of China" and many beautiful places in other countries in Asia, Because  there are so many destination are available in Asia. When you spend a great holiday time.

----------


## sophiewilson

You cannot visit Asia and miss India. It has so much beauty for its tourists. Do visit India.

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

I had gone for Asia trip last year and that was nice experience for me. All Asian countries have it's own different culture. Thailand and Philippines are best counties in Asia which has so many best places to visit. Than Japan, India, Bangladesh, Indonesia, Cambodia, South Korea etc are best counties in Asia. India's Taj Mahal and Shimla are my very attractive destinations.

----------


## rommalassy

I like Dubai. Dubai is a charming country in Asia. Asia have a many beautiful  places.

if you want to fly cheap flight to Dubai from London with .
http://www..co.uk/cheap-fl...dubai-dxb.aspx

----------


## travelinstyle

Why not take a trip to The Philippines? Their powdery white beaches and world class, but affordable hotels by the beach really seals in the deal!  :Smile:

----------


## david22

You also visit Goa beaches.I sure you really enjoy it.

----------


## Eddiesharpp

Asia is one of the best place to spend vacation over there. There are many good country, which peoples love to visit and my favourite one is India. India is one of the best country in asia, you will find different culture in different states.

----------


## Amazingasia

There are many beautiful places in Asia but Langkawi,Penang and Taman Negara is one of preferred place in Asia. It is the fantastic paradise for tourist and everyone should visit once in life. Really I love the Taman Negara.

----------


## peterlee

Your 18 day trip looks good. You can include Singapore and Maldives to your trip. They are not so far from your planned destinations. 7-8 nights in Phuket is too long. 4 nights are enough for Phuket. And try to eat street food in Bangkok, it is awesome.

----------


## Darshak

Really I love the Phi Phi Island

----------


## gujaratcarz

When i accept anyone, Phi Phi Island is one of the loveliest in Parts of asia. Whenever you happens this Island you can see their classic seashores, gorgeous stone formations in addition to vivid turquoise normal water which usually full of colorful boat life. Oahu is the best paradise intended for vacationer in addition to anyone really should pay a visit to the moment in life.

----------

